# Opinions / Reviews Aura RPM Stage 2



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I did a search and couldn't find anything here for a review on the Aura RPM Stage 2 amps. I have some BNIB Stage 2 amps I'm thinking of using in my next build. 2300, 4200 and 2150. The 2150 may not be used since I'll be using the H-Audio XR series drivers and the 6.5" and 3" can cover the needs just fine without a tweeter.

I'd like to hear opinions / thoughts and or reviews of the Stage 2 series.

Chuck

Edit: The chain of equipment will be P99 - Aura Stage 2 - Drivers. Power wire Tsunami, Distribution by Audison, IC's by Cardas, Speaker wiring by Audioquest. I know the IC's and speaker cables are not normal 12v items and more home audio but I have tons of these and I want to give them a shot.


----------

